# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 3.31 Official 2x2 Average



## Username (Nov 3, 2013)

[youtubehd]AC3bYYW4IOA[/youtubehd]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2013)

You just have tooo many time on youre hands huh?


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 3, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> You just have tooo many time on youre hands huh?



you inglis just tooooooooo bad huh?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> you inglis just tooooooooo bad huh?



Indeed


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 9, 2013)

rofl


----------

